# What is DAPP-L



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I had Ava to the vet today because she is all healed from shunt surgery and was due for her annual check up. She had received a rabies shot in January, but nothing else. Today the vet said he was going to give her distemper - but my receipt says DAPP-L. What is that? It notes that it is a 3-year vaccine.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

It is several vaccines in one. This is what they are..............

Distemper, Hepatitis (Adenovirus), Parainfluenza, Parvovirus and Leptospirosis

I hope this helps.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Was it bad that she got all that at once? When she had vaccines before everything was given separately.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

People commonly refer to the DHPP (or DHLPP) as the distemper vaccine. 

You can get separate distemper and parvo vaccines, but not the parainfluenza or hepatitis. For Maltese, it is recommended to do a DHPP without lepto. If lepto is a high risk in your area, a 4-way lepto vaccine can be given separately. 

3 years is right. She doesn't need another DHPP for 3 years. If you are doing lepto, that ALONE needs to be given annually.


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

> People commonly refer to the DHPP (or DHLPP) as the distemper vaccine.
> 
> You can get separate distemper and parvo vaccines, but not the parainfluenza or hepatitis. For Maltese, it is recommended to do a DHPP without lepto. If lepto is a high risk in your area, a 4-way lepto vaccine can be given separately.
> 
> 3 years is right. She doesn't need another DHPP for 3 years. If you are doing lepto, that ALONE needs to be given annually.[/B]


Thank you for all the advice. I always love to read your responses because your knowledge is just invaluable. Thank you again.


----------

